# Which Mill Should I Buy?



## anc001 (8/12/07)

I've decided there's only one way I'll brew more AG, by investing in a good mill.

For a while I survived on getting it crushed when in Adelaide at Grumpy's, or using no grain inbetween trips, or using the granite rolling pin for small amounts, I even rolled some bike typres over the Mrs ANC's pasta maker for some traction (until it took its toll and I started getting rubber in my grain!).

I've read alot of the relevant threads around here, but to avoid taking any of them off topic I started this request for input.

A while back I heard good things about the barley crusher and thought 'one day I'll get one of them', 
only to see now there are lots of other options out there, 5 Crankenstein mills, mill master, monster mill?! :huh: 

I wouldn't mind mucking about with having to convert it, as long as it is well suited to crush grain.

Also don't mind making a hopper and base, that shouldn't be too taxing for me, but I'm not up to making the whole mill DIY.

I primarily do small batches ATM, and will continue to do only about 10-15L boils until I get myself a bigger kettle and gas burner or new house.
Next on the upgrade after a mill is a kegging setup, so I won't be branching out into huge brews anytime soon.

So if anyone who's up to date on the types available and what they may cost, either from a local retailer or imported, and what features they have I'd be very grateful for your insight.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (8/12/07)

While not owning one yet, I've been impressed by the amount of research that Frank (MashMaster) put into the design of his mill.
As soon as I can extract the dosh from SWMBO its what I'll get. Looks like it'll last longer than me


----------



## paulwin (8/12/07)

i have the cgm2 crankenstein i brought from twoc great mill highly recommend it. i saw someone on here got a monster mill from the us shipped for around $150 
cheers paul


----------



## devo (8/12/07)

The Barley Crusher is a pretty good mill and I'm more than happy with it. It was really the only one at the time that was available but if I had to get another one I'd be looking at going the new monster mills. Current at a pretty good price compared to what I paid for the BC. Although the BC did come with a 3kg hopper and crank handle I'm sure most folk out there can jimmy up there own with out any fuss.


----------



## pint of lager (8/12/07)

It depends on how much you want to spend.

Cheap options are marga and porkett.

Then the barley crusher. You are probably aware that it has a lazy roller (not driven, relies on barley passing through to make it spin) If your crush width is wrong, the driven roller spins and the lazy roller stays stationary with no barley passing through. Once you have the crush width right, or force a few barley kernels through the gap, it will happily crush tonnes of grain.

Next up on the scale is the monster mill and the forthcoming millmaster. Brissiebrew looks to have done a great job on the millmaster. The monstermill is good value with the Aus dollar exchange rates. There are very recent threads about both mills on AHB.

With many people upgrading to a millmaster and monstermill, there should be plenty of second handies coming onto the market over the next few months.

If you can afford it, most experienced mashers would say get a good purpose built grain crusher and buy the best you can afford.


----------



## the_fuzz (8/12/07)

Just had a look, the monster mill can be delivered to my door for $161 today - are these good mills ?


----------



## johnno (8/12/07)

Maltmill is also another option.

http://schmidling.com/maltmill.htm

I have one motorised and it kicks malt arse.

cheers
johnno


----------



## pint of lager (8/12/07)

There is a recent thread on AHB about the monster mill. The fellow that manufactures it has had plenty of experience making mills, so it should be a quality product. Warren has just had one delivered in the past few weeks, but I don't think he has yet posted any crushing results. $161 is an excellent price. 

A few years ago, the best valued import was a barley crusher, with the exchange rates back then, I ended up paying $250 landed for the BC, so $161 landed for a monster mill is great value.

Have a look in the millmaster thread. There is a picture of the monster mill next to the millmaster. The opening special for the millmaster is $199 prepaid plus freight, works out to be around $230.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/07)

Most definatly buy or make a good one, in the long run it is worth the $$ you will pay, but you will only need to buy one, cause it will last longer than you and your grandkids. Get stainless rollers if you can as they wont rust


They are not that hard to make, if you can get the rollers knurled, but any machine shop should be able to do that


----------



## anc001 (8/12/07)

I apprecitate each of you taking the time to share your thoughts.

The monster mill does seem like a good product for a good $AU price and from a nice, knowledgable bloke, the more expensive millmaster is a beast by comparison in the side by side photo, and is tempting as a step up to a seemingly superior product. (you get what you pay for)


Its not exactly brewing weather for me here at the moment anyway, so since these mills are new I'll keep a close eye out for first hand testimonials as they roll in.

Anyone reading this and thinking of upgrading their mill and want your old girl to go to a good home let me know what you've got and how much you might want.


----------



## enoch (8/12/07)

I bought a Crankandstein 3D only because I couldn't wait for Brissy's fantastic mill - oh and I was expecting Brissy's to be at least twice the price.
I am happy with my mill but would go the Brissy way in a flash now as they are close to delivery - exceptional bit of kit and at 200ish great value.
Where about in the Riverland are you?


----------



## anc001 (8/12/07)

Just down the road from the 8th wonder of the world, the Big Orange.


----------



## enoch (8/12/07)

anc001 said:


> Just down the road from the 8th wonder of the world, the Big Orange.


Sadly the only orange that is drought proof. I grew up across the river in Loxton.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/12/07)

Here's my take on the Monster Mill


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/12/07)

Just reviving this thread given a few blokes are keen to acquire cheaper mills.

Fred's Monster Mash 2 and 3 offer (see 2nd Hand Grain Mill) is a good one and the MM3 looks great and at $US135 + $US 38 postage = approx $AUS200 (give or take a bit for flucuations) and a bit cheaper for the MM2 makes that an attractive and competitive price if you got the lolly.

Our beautiful sponsors above have two offers at either end of the scale - Craftbrewers has the small but apparently reliable Marga Mill for a bit over $110 to your door and Mashmasters has the homebrewers drool machine, the Millmaster which is about $220 to the door. I've read plenty of threads on both and either would meet the needs you want (providing you know your needs).

Any further testimonials of the Marga Mill would be appreciated as though some are there, there aren't many. At the price it has to be comsidered for the cost restricted (or just plain cheap). I think most brewers have crusher envy and just want the biggest most powerful machine. 

There are others including Crankandstein but you should do your own research.

Still can't find too many second hand mills out there though ....................... does that mean everybody's happy :lol:


----------



## ausdb (14/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Our beautiful sponsors above have two offers at either end of the scale - Craftbrewers has the small but apparently reliable Marga Mill for a bit over $110 to your door and Mashmasters has the homebrewers drool machine, the Millmaster which is about $220 to the door. I've read plenty of threads on both and either would meet the needs you want (providing you know your needs).
> 
> Any further testimonials of the Marga Mill would be appreciated as though some are there, there aren't many. At the price it has to be comsidered for the cost restricted (or just plain cheap). I think most brewers have crusher envy and just want the biggest most powerful machine.



If you are not concerned with crushing 5kg of grain in the least amount of time yet want a mill that is three roller, adjustable and can give a very good crush then go the marga. Considering that you can crush the night before you brew the time is not that bigger factor and I have still crushed a whole 25kg sack in one session without it exploding. Our brewclub did a test last year of members mills and we sieved the results with test sieves , the marga was no better or worse than any of the expensive mills just a bit slower to do the job. I will try and see if I still have the results data somehwere.


----------



## Jazman (14/12/07)

Barley Crusher


----------



## milpod (14/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just reviving this thread given a few blokes are keen to acquire cheaper mills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate I think the lack of cheap Marga Mills on the market,speaks volumes.

I think everyone is hanging onto a reliable alternative.Once the new mills prove practical in a day to day situation.Margas will flood the market at cheap prices.IMHO

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/07)

The quality of the crush is what you are after 

I got this form here

http://www.regional.org.au/au/abts/2001/w1...h.htm#TopOfPage ....happy reading 

_When used in combination with lauter tuns, the majority of brewers use six roller dry mills, as shown in Figure 1. A fluted feed roller aligns the grain so they are presented in a lengthwise manner to the first pair of reduction rollers. The grain is split longitudinally and kept reasonably intact. The mixture is then separated through vibrating screens, with fine flour falling through to the grist case and small grits being screened to the third pair of rollers. Hard endosperms are separated from the husk in the second pair of rollers, along with coarse grits. The mixture is again separated through vibrating screens, with flour and husks falling to the grist case and remaining grits being delivered to the third pair of rollers.


*This is the bit you really need to know*


For good lauter tun performance Briggs et al suggest that the grist should contain 15% husks, 23% coarse grits, 30% fine grits and 32% flour, while Kunze suggests that the grist should consist of 18% husk, 8% coarse grits, 56% fine grits and 18% flour. In fact, the optimum grist size distribution is dependent on a brewerys specific requirements for extract yield and throughput, the modification of the malt and the loading on the lauter tun._


----------

